# Howdy folks!



## Nomadinexile (Mar 28, 2010)

Hey everyone! First night on the forums. I've always love mantids. They seem to like me too, as I'm always finding them on my shoulder. They really seem to come out of nowhere sometimes! When I was a little kid, I had one stay in my front bushes, and when I would leave, I would pick it up and take it with me. When I would return home from friends house, I would put it back. This went on for most of a summer. I've always wanted to breed them, and I think it's about time!

I'm in my 30's. I currently wild collect and breed scorpions. I am also starting a (hopefully) breeding colony of millipedes. (N. americanus and O. ornatus) I make leather masks for a living. No, these aren't pervy masks, but party masks. People wear me and my girlfriend's masks to costume parties, halloween, concerts, raves, etc.

I really would like to start a colony of ghost mantids. I am hoping to have mostly colony cages though. My scorpions are rarely communal, and I spend a lot of time caring for them. If I can find a way to minimize how many mantid cages I have, at least for the time being, I would be very happy. I intend on making some of my own cages as well.

I look forward to getting to know you all, and I will go ahead an apologize upfront for often being long winded, it's genetic.  

Also, if any of you are curious of my identity, feel free to check me out at arachnoboards.com, where I also go by Nomadinexile.

Peace for All, ~r


----------



## Peter Clausen (Mar 28, 2010)

What scorpion species are you currently captive breeding?

Welcome to the forum!

Peter


----------



## Nomadinexile (Mar 28, 2010)

Peter Clausen said:


> What scorpion species are you currently captive breeding?
> 
> Welcome to the forum!
> 
> Peter


*edit* I'm editing this, because it was hardly legible, and not quite intro material. I shouldn't be allowed to type that late! ~r

I'm currently breeding Centruroides vittatus, Psuedouroctonus reddelli, and Tityus stigmurus.

I have many other scorpions right now. But I will be trading many of them soon to get breeding group(s) of Parabuthus sp.(s) and Androctonus sp.(s)

I will be collecting Diplocentrus whitei and Vaejovis intermedius to breed as well soon.

I am also attempting to breed Narceus americanus and O. ornatus millipedes.

I also have 4 different roach colonies that I use as feeders.

Hope this is clearer than my previous post. Thanks! ~ryan


----------



## Rick (Mar 28, 2010)

Welcome. Keep in mind that while some mantids tolerate living together, none are truly 100% communal.


----------



## revmdn (Mar 28, 2010)

Welcome.


----------



## Nomadinexile (Mar 28, 2010)

Rick said:


> Welcome. Keep in mind that while some mantids tolerate living together, none are truly 100% communal.


Thanks!

Sounds like my "communal" scorpions!

I really have 0 idea about mantids. I plan on waiting awhile and reading up throughly before I obtain any. I am going to take my time with this one. I've got a lot to learn. If I get to where I think I will be in a month or two, I may be in a better position to have separate cages, and will make that choice when I am better informed! Of course, colonies are always cool. But I don't want them disappearing left and right either! Thanks for the heads up! ~r


----------



## hibiscusmile (Mar 28, 2010)

Welcome Austin! from Ohio! I like your story of taking the mantis visiting with you! how neat!


----------



## PhilinYuma (Mar 28, 2010)

Welcome from Yuma, AZ, just down the road.

Long winded? You're talking to a champion!  

If you want an excellent , inexpensive book on keeping and breeding mantids, try _Praying Mantids: Keeping Aliens _by Orin McMonigle, one of our moderators. You can find it on line at: http://www.bugsincyberspace.com/search.htm


----------



## Nomadinexile (Mar 28, 2010)

hibiscusmile said:


> Welcome Austin! from Ohio! I like your story of taking the mantis visiting with you! how neat!


Thank you! I find them all the time. Just the other day, on one of my regular walks in the woods, I had a young instar, or small species (1/2" full length), land on me. I have always thought there is something more to them than just being insects.

They have a desire to interact with humans that most insects don't have. Or maybe I smell like one?


----------



## Nomadinexile (Mar 29, 2010)

PhilinYuma said:


> Welcome from Yuma, AZ, just down the road.
> 
> Long winded? You're talking to a champion!
> 
> If you want an excellent , inexpensive book on keeping and breeding mantids, try _Praying Mantids: Keeping Aliens _by Orin McMonigle, one of our moderators. You can find it on line at: http://www.bugsincyberspace.com/search.htm


Hey! Thanks for the info! I plan on getting it soon. It's on the list! Yuma huh? I may be heading to that area to look for scorpions this summer. If you see a 145 lb good looking guy :lol: with a burnt orange backpack hitch hiking, you had better pic me up!


----------



## ismart (Mar 29, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!  Would you happen to have any pics of some of your masks? I would love to see some of your work!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Mar 29, 2010)

They just seem to know, don't they!


----------



## Nomadinexile (Apr 1, 2010)

HibSmile, yes they do! I smart, not really, not yet. There are a couple of bad pics, but I broke the camera taking wild pics of scorpions. I'm currently working on it though! If I get some decent pics, I will post link or pm you with it.  ~r


----------

